# Rack Of Lamb



## keymaster (Jul 9, 2011)

I smoked a Rack of Lamb tonight on my Primo grill with a hunk of pecan wood for smoke.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Perfect color on that rack, excellent.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 11, 2011)

MMmmmmmmmm mouth-watering!  Looks Delicious!


----------



## keymaster (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm not a real lamb lover but these were actually really good. The wife buys them so I gotta cookem


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2011)

That looks soooo good and cooked perfect. Great job.


----------



## custom99 (Jul 11, 2011)

That looks great. Rack of lamb is one of my favorites. Going to have to try that one.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Looking Rack of Lamb...


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for a good deal on some lamb so I can try it. Looks good!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 12, 2011)

Keymaster said:


> Thanks guys, I'm not a real lamb lover but these were actually really good. The wife buys them so I gotta cookem


    It is OK it is your constitution   right not love lamb .sent it to me i will take care of it


----------

